

Hard Drive Reliability Stats for Q1 2015 - KamiCrit
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/best-hard-drive/?=updatedq12015

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9589234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9589234)

